# Tarponangeln in Nicaragua



## Schulle01 (20. August 2014)

Werde am 10.10. 2014 nach Nicaragua fliegen.
Ziel ist die Karibikküste und dort das angeln auf Tarpon. Ein paar Tage Strand auf den Corn Inseln und dort etwas Inshorefishen ist auch geplant.
Meine Frage ist, ob hier jemand Erfahrung mit Tarponangeln in Nicaragua hat.
Ich wollt es gern von Bluefields versuchen, finde aber kaum Info`s im Netz.
Ich würde im Notfall auch an den Rio San Juan fliegen, möchte aber nicht unbedingt in eine Lodge, wo drei Tage angeln 2900.- Dollar kosten.
Würde lieber individuell eine Unterkunft beziehen und ein geeignetes Boot mit Guide mieten. Kann aber im Netz nichts finden, somit weiß ich nicht ob individuelles buchen in Bluefield´s oder am Rio möglich ist.

Tight lines


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Tarponangeln in Nicaragua*

Hallo erstmal,
das ist auch für mich Interessant, plane auch grad ne Reise auf die GTs etc. vielleicht Richtung Panama.
Lass mal was hören.
Grüssle CD


----------



## Schulle01 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Tarponangeln in Nicaragua*

Flige am 10.Oktober nach Managua und dann weiter zur Ostküste. Werd mich dann melden.
Tight lines


----------



## fischforsch (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tarponangeln in Nicaragua*

Hallo,

ein Kumpel will im Februar auch nach Nicaragua. Wie hat es denn nun mit dem angeln dort geklappt? Hast denn ein paar Tipps?

Grüße


----------



## Schulle01 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Tarponangeln in Nicaragua*

Musste die Tour aus gesundheitlichen Gründen kurzfristig stornieren.
Hab jetzt für den 16.10. 15 Flüge nach Managua gebucht.
Werd dann mal sehen.


----------

